# Ashes 2013



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Seeing as we are in for ten tests, thought I would start a thread for discussing the Ashes. 

How good has Ashton Agar just done, saved the first innings, he is not a number eleven but great strategy by Lehman.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Only one wicket to go, now I have stay up to watch.

Geez I hope I don't end up the only person to post in this thread.........might have to throw in some not so funny pics


----------



## Bridges (11/7/13)

Was watching, turned over to watch the tour. I used to love the Aussies even when it was AB and a bunch of hacks getting smacked around by the windies when I was a kid. Then loved Merv and Boonie, Even Warnie and Tubs. Steve Waugh was Awesome, just hated losing with a passion. But Watson, Clark and the rest of 'em come across like a self obsessed bunch of sooks and I just can't get enthused about them. I love Peter Siddle was then shocked to hear his missus has talked him into becoming a vegetarian. I want cricketers with big moes, who can smash cans and sixes, who eat steaks and take shit from NO pom.

P.S. I don't mind vego's at all, it just doesn't send the right image for a fast bowler who should be angry and intimidating.


----------



## citizensnips (12/7/13)

Ha bridges your not wrong. I feel that arrogant vibe as well, but of a shame....personally I recon it stems from Clark. Good batsmen but doesn't understand the relationship side to it if you ask me. Agar was incredible, be surprised if hes at 11 again. Too much talent to waste.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

What a champion effort by Agar, he also showed great character when he got out. Yes the team does not have the same charisma as the 70's and 80's but to be fair the world in general is a lot different and a lot of the behaviour from previous era's would not be acceptable in today's game. Yes quite a few of them a perceived as arrogant but I think that stems from the captain and the former coach. I think we may see a change under Darren Lehman. For some reason I cannot stand Warner, maybe because of the way he done a dog act on Hussey. 

Bring on day three


----------



## lukiferj (12/7/13)

Great tactics by Lehman. Get the first 9 guys to take the shine off the ball for Agar.


----------



## Parks (12/7/13)

How are you watching the Ashes 90 years into the future Brad?

:lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

Parks said:


> How are you watching the Ashes 90 years into the future Brad?
> 
> :lol:





Parks said:


> How are you watching the Ashes 90 years into the future Brad?
> 
> :lol:


Ha ha, I did not notice that until you mentioned it.

Cheers


----------



## Parks (12/7/13)

It triggered my dickslexia brain


----------



## jammer (12/7/13)

As a pom, painfull to watch our lead slip away!
But, fairs fair. Wonderfull batting display by agar. 
If only your batsmen played half as good as him, you'd have it wrapped up! magic 2 days of cricket so far....
Maybe some cricket inspired beer names coming up??


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Great captaining by clark as far as bowling order goes.

And heres to Agar for his first scalp!

COME ON!


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Stark for yorka... go!


----------



## Northside Novice (12/7/13)

Cocko said:


> Great captaining by clark as far as bowling order goes.
> 
> And heres to Agar for his first scalp!
> 
> COME ON!


gayest post eva .


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

northside novice said:


> gayest post eva .


Agreed.

Hom.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

northside novice said:


> gayest post eva .


Right person topost it then.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

Good to see Watson has overcome Mickey Arthur .....I mean his injury.....and is bowling again.


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Patto should take one in about 17 balls time..


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

16


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

15


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

14


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

13 balls from Patto!


----------



## Cocko (12/7/13)

Sorry.. thought I was in chat..


----------



## Bridges (13/7/13)

Stuart Broad, 2013's nominee for the Diego Maradona "Hand of God" award for 5hit sportsmanship...


----------



## lukiferj (13/7/13)

Not looking good. Would be a hard ask for any side to come back now.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/7/13)

311 to get, my money's on Watson to get us off to a good start.


----------



## Josh (13/7/13)

I will never understand the hate for Clarke. All he does is make runs, captain well and support the young blokes with gusto.

He's also building a cricket academy for the juniors....
http://www.news.com.au/sport/cricket/clarke-to-build-a-36m-legacy/story-fndpt0dy-1226453315856


----------



## jammer (14/7/13)

On a knife edge!


----------



## citizensnips (14/7/13)

come on lads! I recon the first 5 overs will tell the story


----------



## Bridges (14/7/13)

Maybe it was Clarke buying his vacuous fiancée a quarter of a million dollar Aston Martin, and the circus that went with that relationship. Maybe it was that it seemed to come easy to him early on in his career and historically, Hussey, Lehman, Siddons, Hodge and other's never seemed to get much of a crack at it. Maybe it's that he's had blues with Katich and Symonds and always been in the right somehow. It must be hard to do your growing up under such a harsh media spotlight, and he has grown a lot. I do enjoy watching him when he's going and he is in a different league to our next best batsman at the moment, I can't say exactly why he doesn't do it for me though. Hatred is probably to strong a word its more like apathy. No matter what he does I'm not jumping off the couch and punching the air like many other aussie greats have made me.

Still GO OZ!!!


----------



## billygoat (14/7/13)

Bridges said:


> Maybe it was Clarke buying his vacuous fiancée a quarter of a million dollar Aston Martin, and the circus that went with that relationship. Maybe it was that it seemed to come easy to him early on in his career and historically, Hussey, Lehman, Siddons, Hodge and other's never seemed to get much of a crack at it. Maybe it's that he's had blues with Katich and Symonds and always been in the right somehow. It must be hard to do your growing up under such a harsh media spotlight, and he has grown a lot. I do enjoy watching him when he's going and he is in a different league to our next best batsman at the moment, I can't say exactly why he doesn't do it for me though. Hatred is probably to strong a word its more like apathy. No matter what he does I'm not jumping off the couch and punching the air like many other aussie greats have made me.
> 
> Still GO OZ!!!


He's also from NSW.


----------



## Cocko (14/7/13)

14 farkin runs...

Jeebuz.


----------



## mwd (14/7/13)

From a previous thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72036-most-and-least-trusted-professions/?p=1027045


----------



## citizensnips (15/7/13)

Faaaaaaark, that hurts


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/13)

I think the Aussies can take alot of confidence out of that test. Just need the top and middle order to fire up. They done a hell of a lot better than I thought they would 1 month ago. Apart from some of the decisions, that was one of the best tests I have watched for a while.


----------



## warra48 (15/7/13)

All Clarkie had to do in the first innings was to score something like a measly 20 or so runs, and by my calculation we would have won. Didn't even have to put in a captain's knock. Instead, he ducked it like a goose.

I am over watching him prattle on in interviews during the news.
Can't tell the difference between his waffle and that coming from all the assorted footie (all codes) players/coaches/managers/retired has beens.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (15/7/13)

warra48 said:


> All Clarkie had to do in the first innings was to score something like a measly 20 or so runs, and by my calculation we would have won. Didn't even have to put in a captain's knock. Instead, he ducked it like a goose.
> 
> I am over watching him prattle on in interviews during the news.
> Can't tell the difference between his waffle and that coming from all the assorted footie (all codes) players/coaches/managers/retired has beens.


He got out to the ball of the year, what was he supposed to do?


----------



## Droopy (15/7/13)

I've seen under 14s who bat better than Clarke, and have a better attitude... Clarke's time has come and gone, time to hand over the captaincy to Watson.


----------



## jlm (15/7/13)

You know u14's who've scored test centuries in India this year? Shit get on the phone to boof, middle order needs a touch up.
I can see why he cops shit about his leadership and attitude, even though its blown up a bit, but if you reckon he can't bat you know **** all about cricket.


----------



## jammer (15/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> bradsbrew said:
> 
> 
> > Top and middle order?
> ...


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (15/7/13)

Fantastic test, would have been our the best win in a long time. I had about 10 heart attacks in the last couple of hours!!
The attitude from the aussies was the best I have seen in a while as well.
Hopefully we put in a more consistent effort in the next test and show those Poms what Aussie cricket is all about.

Since everyone seems to be giving their opinion of Clarke.
I think Clarke is our best batsman by a long way he also has a good cricking brain. However, I think he is lacking a bit of the tough as nails/mongrel attitude that so many of the Aussie champs have had in the past.
I could not care less about what car he drives, who he shags or if he is covered in tattoos. I do care about how he bats, the decisions he makes and if he can help to elevate the performance of the other players in the team. This is what he should be judged on. So far in his time as captain I have been impressed with the first 2 just not sure about the last.
Anyway, there is on other option for captain (maybe Agar  )


----------



## warra48 (15/7/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> He got out to the ball of the year, what was he supposed to do?


Play the shot of the year ?

 :beerbang:


----------



## jammer (15/7/13)

Bring on Thursday at lords!!


----------



## kalbarluke (17/7/13)

There have been a few stories about how Clarke has driven a wedge into the Australian team. There was the famous incident where he wanted to leave post match celebrations early (before the team victory song) to go on a date and Katich grabbed him by the throat and put him against a wall. Katich never played for Australia again.
More recently, after Hussey's last game for Australia, Clarke and half the team decided to go on a cruise on James Packer's boat while the other half (including Peter Siddle) celebrated with Michael Hussey. There was also the "homework gate" debacle which was strongly backed by Clarke and his recent branding of Watson as a "cancer".
Can he bat? He is the best batsman in Australia and should be at 3. But I also reckon he'd be a bit of a ballbag - a bit of a "you're either with me or against me" kind of guy. He learned his captaincy style from Ricky Ponting. Ever wonder why Brad Hodge never really played for Australia?


----------



## Bridges (18/7/13)

Starc has to be a bit unlucky. Bowling attack did the job in the first test our top order let us down. Still dubious on Harris will he actually make it through unscathed. And Khawaja? Has he ever made runs?


----------



## Cocko (18/7/13)

Khawaja needs to make about 4 runs to be better than Cowan atm.....

Mark my words - Pup will make a ton this test.... mark my words.


----------



## Rowy (18/7/13)

Bridges said:


> Starc has to be a bit unlucky. Bowling attack did the job in the first test our top order let us down. Still dubious on Harris will he actually make it through unscathed. And Khawaja? Has he ever made runs?


I think both changes are smart......my only worry is, like yours, whether Harris' body will hold up.


----------



## Rowy (18/7/13)

Cocko said:


> Khawaja needs to make about 4 runs to be better than Cowan atm.....
> 
> Mark my words - Pup will make a ton this test.... mark my words.


I hope your right but I still reckon he's a tool.


----------



## Bridges (18/7/13)

Cocko said:


> Khawaja needs to make about 4 runs to be better than Cowan atm.....
> 
> Mark my words - Pup will make a ton this test.... mark my words.


I hope he does, I also hope Harris takes 5 wickets in each innings and pulls up awesome, I also hope that there's no dodgy umpiring decisions to give the Pom's excuses after we smash em.
Just don't feel real confident about any of these things
We do have a great record at Lords though!


----------



## Cocko (18/7/13)

Bridges said:


> I hope he does, I also hope Harris takes 5 wickets in each innings and pulls up awesome, I also hope that there's no dodgy umpiring decisions to give the Pom's excuses after we smash em.
> Just don't feel real confident about any of these things
> We do have a great record at Lords though!


Aussie record and Pups batting record there too!

Get your confident on Bridges and save some beer for the next five nights because its gonna be awesome!

Come on boys, do it for Shrek!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (18/7/13)

Bad toss to lose. 
Need to see some good bowling in the 1st session.

Come on Aussies!!!


----------



## Cocko (18/7/13)

YES!

Nice Watto...


----------



## Cocko (18/7/13)

You gotta love this shit!!


COME ON!!!!


----------



## lukiferj (18/7/13)

On fire. We might even see them bat tonight!


----------



## Bridges (19/7/13)

I got on at $3.90 with a refund if the test is drawn. It's cool if you don't bet to often they send you awesome specials to try to suck you in.


----------



## Dan Dan (20/7/13)

Well this is getting painful to watch. I wonder if Benji Marshall has considered cricket.....
Oh. That's right. He's a kiwi.


----------



## Cocko (20/7/13)

yep, lock this thread....

Lets talk about curling, surely we are good at that? maybe..


----------



## goomboogo (20/7/13)

Cocko said:


> yep, lock this thread....
> 
> Lets talk about curling, surely we are good at that? maybe..


I've got a kettle sliding across the tiles with the missus sweeping with the kitchen broom. We're definitely no good at it. The kettle is fucked.


----------



## Cocko (20/7/13)

HAHAHAHAHA!

GOLD!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## billygoat (21/7/13)

My mum is from Stoke on Trent and my wife is from south London, lived in south London for a couple of years, but **** me, I hate getting beaten by poms at anything, especially cricket.


----------



## Bridges (21/7/13)

If it's no longer fun walk away... Not punting on cricket ever again. I can't believe how crap we are. Surely at this point we need to get rid of the older blokes who are not going to get any better and play younger blokes who have scope and the time to improve.


----------



## jammer (22/7/13)

jammer said:


> Aussies paying $4.50 to win this test before play started.....
> Got on that quick smart. Crazy odds


----------



## jammer (22/7/13)

jammer said:


> Aussies paying $4.50 to win this test before play started.....
> Got on that quick smart. Crazy odds



Well, that's the dumbest bet I've ever made. 
Still.... Time to come back at old trafford???

Doubt it. 
Could this really be 10-0 by January??


----------



## Droopy (22/7/13)

I'm embarrassed; with the depth of good cricketers in this country, how can they continually select a pack of duds?


----------



## citizensnips (23/7/13)

we're cooked, well cooked


----------



## lukiferj (1/8/13)

Off to a good start tonight. Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## kalbarluke (1/8/13)

Agar was a bit unlucky not to be playing. When will Jackson Bird get a game?


----------



## mash head (1/8/13)

Cheating third umpires! Fucken pomes


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (1/8/13)

I am fuming atm. That was one of the worst decisions I have ever seen. The 3rd ump either does not understand how the technology works or did not want to over turn the decision because of what happened last test. Either way he is a complete tool!!


----------



## Josh (2/8/13)

Can anyone tell me why 'snicko' isn't used? That and hot spot are the two best pieces of technology that cricket has. Both were conclusive that Khawaja didn't hit it.

Either way, Michael Clarke made another century. If only he was a more blokey bloke, Australia would be creaming themselves over him.


----------



## soundawake (2/8/13)

Josh said:


> Can anyone tell me why 'snicko' isn't used? That and hot spot are the two best pieces of technology that cricket has. Both were conclusive that Khawaja didn't hit it.
> 
> Either way, Michael Clarke made another century. If only he was a more blokey bloke, Australia would be creaming themselves over him.


Listening to the TMS broadcast last night, they were saying its because it could not be ready instantly for the 3rd umpire to review. That's almost sorted out though, and they said it might be used for the Ashes in Australia later this year.


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

Clarke a big double with Australia declaring at 7 for 623. Big centuries for Smith and Haddon as well!


----------



## bradsbrew (2/8/13)

Should be a good night of cricket and brews.


----------



## lukiferj (2/8/13)

Clarkey on fire. Don't understand why people don't like him. He takes the game seriously and can play. Haddin to make a tonne tonight too.


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Should be a good night of cricket and brews.


Cricket on brews flowing!


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Clarkey on fire. Don't understand why people don't like him. He takes the game seriously and can play. Haddin to make a tonne tonight too.


The fag wore a pink shirt and can't drink piss to save himself. Also never gave a mtach report about how Lara Bingle was in the cot. First one maybe forgiveable, second one unforgiveable and the third is downright UNAUSTRALIAN!

And Haddon will make a tonne! 150 if Clarke gives him that match report!


----------



## thedragon (2/8/13)

I know that there are illegal Indian sites to watch the cricket on line. But I'd rather take a TV in to the bed room than end up in prison for watching illegal tv. 

Other than the foxtel iPad app (I'm not a subscriber) does anyone know of a web site, one not using flash, that I can use to watch the cricket on the iPad?


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

Well played pup... no foul.

Lets hope Haddin can be a batsmen here!


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

:beerbang: Pup


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

Cocko said:


> :beerbang: Pup


Will he give that Lara match report at stumps?


----------



## thedragon (2/8/13)

Nice new avitar pic Cocko.


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

thedragon said:


> Nice new avitar pic Cocko.


Shall we play a game?


----------



## Northside Novice (2/8/13)

wonder how agar would of gone on this pitch ?

cant stand swan, trough boy , but he got the goods today .

hopscotch cockernator?


----------



## Cocko (2/8/13)

Cant stand any of the pommy nancies....

should we go up stairs?.. Oh, no, that doesn't work..


----------



## Rowy (2/8/13)

northside novice said:


> wonder how agar would of gone on this pitch ?
> 
> cant stand swan, trough boy , but he good the goods today .


He's not a wrist spinner NN so probably no different to anyone else. Australia is screaming for a fair dinkum wrist spinner.....then so ate most other teams in the world. Imagine Warne onthis pitch!

Also that avatar s telling me to go walking down the street and commit mass murder!


----------



## KingKong (2/8/13)

All this great cricket and my Austar box died yesterday and will take 4 working days to be replaced.... FML.


----------



## Northside Novice (2/8/13)

I going for a walk, but just for the dogs sake ,

I think this is where shane bowled 'that ball' isn't it? he looks better than he ever did, boof should pick him :super:


----------



## Cocko (3/8/13)

Bring on the spin...


----------



## Northside Novice (3/8/13)

bresnan in , not for long I hope !


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

6 fa by lunch!


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

Easy. 

Pietersen is a dickhead. 

Let's hope for a quick wicket.


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

That yorker should have got the up himself prick dragon!


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

Get farked Cook. Out


----------



## thedragon (3/8/13)

Now for Pietersen.


----------



## Rowy (3/8/13)

**** me lads we can do this!


----------



## dougsbrew (3/8/13)

Peitersens run rate is looking decent, need to take him down. WAC.


----------



## kalbarluke (4/8/13)

I don't believe my eyes!! Broad actually walked. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## thedragon (4/8/13)

Come on fellas. Last wicket before lunch. Hurry up. Smash Anderson.


----------



## thedragon (5/8/13)

You farking ripper 0 - 1. Let's go.


----------



## Cocko (5/8/13)

Its a chance I guess...

Harris is on fire!

PLEASE LORD - Give us this one!


----------



## thedragon (5/8/13)

Trott off...


----------



## Cocko (5/8/13)

Come on SIDS!!

How is Lyon's turn!

Crowd the bat pup and make em nervous.. runs dont matter really...

Can we do it Dragon?


----------



## Cocko (5/8/13)

That was out!

COME ON!!!


----------



## mash head (5/8/13)

Suck din Pieterson


----------



## Cocko (5/8/13)

Those clouds can fark right off!!


----------



## thedragon (6/8/13)

Cocko said:


> Those clouds can fark right off!!


Clouds. WABOC.


----------



## Bridges (6/8/13)

Time to start building towards the series in Aus. Pick the team that'll be playing in the first test at the Gabba, 5 nil whitewash in Aus and then we hold the urn for a couple of years.


----------



## sponge (6/8/13)

Bring back bevan!


----------



## punkin (6/8/13)

Get Dean Jones out there in a walker.


----------



## thedragon (6/8/13)

Get Boonie to smash back a few pints at the bar. Then let him out on to the pitch to smash a few 6's.


----------



## thedragon (7/8/13)

Cheating bastard Pietersen. GFYCC.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-07/icc-reportedly-probing-hot-spot-evasion-tactics/4872072


----------



## kalbarluke (10/8/13)

Lyon got 4 wickets last night. That means Swann will probably get 8 tonight.


----------



## nu_brew (10/8/13)

This thread is awful quiet tonight.


----------



## mash head (10/8/13)

nu_brew said:


> This thread is awful quiet tonight.


It looks tough out there and wickets are falling. At least were past 100 now.


----------



## kalbarluke (11/8/13)

Well done, Chris Rogers. Maiden century and pulled Australia out of the poo. Why does the majority of our top order consistently fail? Our bowlers are good - our batters are crapola.


----------



## mash head (11/8/13)

To be fair to the batsmen Rogers was lucky more than once and the ball was moving about all over the place. Well done Rogers he certainly seems to be the in form man with the bat ATM. To last as long as he has with the ball seaming and swinging takes more than luck.


----------



## Josh (11/8/13)

Yeah, Rogers showed something very few of our batsmen have in the last few years. Extreme patience. It seemed like he was stuck on 96 for an eternity last night. But he was just showing the bowling and fielding the respect they deserved. Well stacked cover region and Swann targeting off stump and just outside. It was a pleasure to watch.

Hopefully we get some more favourable weather today and Haddin and Rogers can turn the screws in the first session. We need a fair lead, cos I wouldn't wanna bet on our top order chasing down much of a score to win.


----------



## thedragon (12/8/13)

You farking beauty, Harris. Bring on the hat trick.


----------



## thedragon (12/8/13)

No hat trick, but 6-for is looking very good for Harris.


----------



## citizensnips (12/8/13)

Good bowling from Harris, we're really gonna need the top order to shine here. God I was happy to see Cook get that referral wrong, about fckn time!


----------



## citizensnips (13/8/13)

0/80 I am loving this! warner taking it to swan, god dam it it's nice to watch


----------



## thedragon (13/8/13)

What a middle order collapse. Let's
Hope for a better outcome at the oval.


----------



## nu_brew (13/8/13)

What a joke!

Our middle order suck!


----------



## warra48 (13/8/13)

I don't give much of a hoot about any sport, and the only thing I watch are the MotoGPs.

Having said that, every time I see Clarkie on the box and hearing him waffle on, I can't help thinking things won't improve until they dump him. That's despite the occasional nice score from him.


----------



## Bridges (14/8/13)

Watson - Never again
Haddin - Never again
Khawaja - Never again

Surely it's time to move on from some of these blokes.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/8/13)

I would of thought Hadden is our best keeping option?


----------



## Bridges (15/8/13)

I'd go back to Matthew Wade. 25 as opposed to 35. We need to build a team. Wade has time to get better and I'd say his batting is the equal of Haddin's. Get him to train with Ian Healy flat out for the next 18 months and tell him his spot is safe as long as he does the work off the pitch. I agree with Steve Waugh a bit when he said we need stability, I agree we need stability but guys should still have to earn their place and know their is pressure on them from others outside the team. I would think guys that have the potential to improve, and a work ethic and time on their side should be picked. I don't think Haddin is awful, just at 35 may have run his race and its time to move on.
Watson injured to often, seems to chock full of himself, has never seemed willing to do the really hard work.
Khawaja has had his chances and needs to do what Hayden and others before him have done, go back to shield level and make buckets and buckets of runs over at least two years before he is considered again.
Any way will be interested to see what happens for the last test.


----------



## Josh (17/8/13)

Bridges said:


> Watson - Never again
> Haddin - Never again
> Khawaja - Never again
> 
> Surely it's time to move on from some of these blokes.


I can live with the first two. But Khawaja is so young I wouldn't say never. Has all the shots and looks a picture when he's batting. It appears more a mental game for him right now. I'd give most of them the next Ashes series to build as a team before I looked elsewhere. Besides, it's not like anyone outside the team has made thousands of runs and is demanding a spot, save for Hughes.


----------



## kalbarluke (21/8/13)

Is Faulkner a good choice for this test? Australia win the toss and are batting.


----------



## Droopy (21/8/13)

Are we all out yet??


----------



## lukiferj (21/8/13)

Watto on fire tonight.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/8/13)

Well hopefully that will silence Watsons critics for a bit. So if Warner and clarke dont make any runs in the second innings, does that mean they will be rotated?


----------



## thedragon (26/8/13)

Well that was a shit series for the Aussies wasn't it. 

Close first match. Comprehensively beaten by the Poms in two matches. Beaten by the weather in two. 

It can only get better in the summer.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/13)

Here we go. We are in for a bat.


----------



## nu_brew (21/11/13)

Lunch. 2 down.


----------



## thedragon (21/11/13)

Clarke... Get rid of him.


----------



## Cocko (21/11/13)

Should we just jump straight into talking about the second test yet?

-_-


----------



## nu_brew (21/11/13)

Well that was a shit series for the Aussies wasn't it. 
(Clipped)
It can only get better in the summer.


Should we just jump straight into talking about the second test yet?

-_-


----------



## jlm (21/11/13)

thedragon said:


> Clarke... Get rid of him.


Yes. Getting rid our form batsmen from the tast test series seems like a good idea.


----------



## warra48 (21/11/13)

Congratulations to Captain Clarke............he avoided the DUCK.......well done good sir.


----------



## jlm (21/11/13)

Letting your dislike of him personally getting in they way of the obvious facts about his skill as a batsman much? I'll repeat what I said during the last ashes in this very thread.......If you think he can't bat you know **** all about cricket.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/13)

jlm said:


> Letting your dislike of him personally getting in they way of the obvious facts about his skill as a batsman much? I'll repeat what I said during the last ashes in this very thread.......If you think he can't bat you know **** all about cricket.


Yes he is one of the best batsmen around but he is fairly inconsistent and from what I see and here he is not a very good leader.


----------



## jlm (21/11/13)

I'd say he's been far from inconsistent since taking the captaincy..........He's averaging over 50 since he was given the job and IS the most consistent batsman we have.

Feathers have been ruffled because of his past behaviour (like Punter was a saint when he was young, but I guess he never tagged a model and getting belted in a pub is the reason why we'd rather have our cricketer's indescretions publicised ) but the fact he's a pretty boy rustles so many jimmies around the traps it makes me wonder if anyone is aware of who else is populating the the team.

The days of Lillee, Marsh, Boon and Big Merv are gone and never to return. Personalities like Clarke's are to become the norm so I'd say.....roll over and get used to it 'cause this going to be the future of the game.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/11/13)

Clarke's the only batsman in the side who's position is secure, the rest are teetering on the edge. There are no other leaders, except maybe Haddin and Siddle. 

Why people continue to bag Clarke is puzzling.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Clarke's the only batsman in the side who's position is secure, the rest are teetering on the edge. There are no other leaders, except maybe Haddin and Siddle.
> 
> Why people continue to bag Clarke is puzzling.


I guess it stems from exactly what you say here. Clarkes spot is secure no matter how he performs, the rest do not have that security. People should be bagging the selectors, pick a team and stick with it and by it. Yes players need to be accountable but give them time to settle.

Should be a good day today. Even better tomorrow, cause I'll be there. Plays starts at the Chalk Hotel at 8am and should finish at the Petrie hotel at midnight.

No casino after the cricket this year Brad!


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/13)

What a great session of cricket..........................unless of cause your english


----------



## nu_brew (22/11/13)

Why am I still nervous?


----------



## mxd (22/11/13)

bradsbrew said:


> What a great session of cricket..........................unless of cause your english


that was some of the worst batting I've seen since yesterday


----------



## Cocko (22/11/13)

I would say the bowling attack was very good, not just a case of bad batting, mxd.

At least Jono has shut the haters up!

Main issue I see, is rain day 5 = draw on the way.


----------



## brentice (22/11/13)

I like it when the poms bat like a dog shyting razor blades. True story


----------



## brentice (22/11/13)

mxd said:


> that was some of the worst batting I've seen since yesterday


Yes but todays batting display was by far heaps shitter than yesterdays batting performance.....This may or may not be a true story


----------



## jlm (23/11/13)

Well done Warner, well done Clarke. I guess if Clarke doesn't go onto make a double before declaring he'll still cop shit. Or if he does make a double and then declares, still cop shit.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/11/13)

Been a great day. Last sessions gunna be a cracker


----------



## jlm (23/11/13)

Its gonna be good.....New ball, new batsman and Bailey's looking settled and has something to prove.


----------



## warra48 (23/11/13)

Brewing is more exciting than cricket.

True fact.


----------



## jlm (23/11/13)

Thats rich coming from a golfer. Anyway, we're watching the cricket here so **** off and brew then.


----------



## kalbarluke (23/11/13)

Cocko said:


> I would say the bowling attack was very good, not just a case of bad batting, mxd.
> 
> At least Jono has shut the haters up!
> 
> Main issue I see, is rain day 5 = draw on the way.


At this time of year in Brisbane it tends to be late afternoon/early evening storms that come and go quickly and drop an inch or two of rain in 30 mins. If they lose any time due to poor weather, IMHO it will only be an hour or two. There should be enough time to get the remaining 8 wickets. My worry is the next two days will see the poms block block block, trying to survive for a draw.


----------



## Cocko (23/11/13)

They weren't to block this arvo, Kal but yeah... it wil make boring cricket.

Hopefully we just keep bowling at the ribs and force something to happen. 

What a great days play though.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/13)

Saturday was probably the best day of cricket I have been to. Sitting a section away from the barmy army made for a great day of banter back and forward, all in good spirit. I know I have been a critic but credit where credit is due, the leadership and direction that Clarke gave was great and some of his decisions on the day were critical to the outcome. Most of all total respect to a captain that will put it on the line to stand up for his players, he has obviously taken on board criticism and grown from it. I still think Warner is a cockhead though.

Kevin Peterson was probably the most entertaining of the English in the field with his rapport with the crowd, waving to the ladies and responding/paying out the sledging crowd, once again nothing nasty all in good spirit.

Bring on Adelaide you Pommy bastards!


----------



## brentice (27/11/13)

I thinks its goanna be a sweet summer of cricket .......True story


----------



## eungaibitter1 (27/11/13)

I don't really care what Dave warner says or does off the field. His attacking style of opening the batting is exactly what's needed. Nothing against rogers but I'd like to see Phil Hughes recalled. Didn't think he deserved to be dropped last series.


----------



## Josh (3/12/13)

All this talk about resting Harris for Perth has me troubled. Thank god Lehmann put paid to that quick smart. Forget all this rotation and horses for courses rubbish.

Play the team that just won by 381 runs. It's the best XI we have right now. I guess I didn't want Bailey selected on the back of smashing shitloads of runs in India on very flat decks against questionable attacks. But apart from that, the team is looking pretty set right now.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/12/13)

When I seen Darren Lehman on the news saying if he's fit he'll play, I was looking for the like button on the telly remote. The rotation policy was crap.


----------



## bconnery (6/12/13)

Clarke does it again! Back to back hundreds!


----------



## bconnery (6/12/13)

Josh said:


> All this talk about resting Harris for Perth has me troubled. Thank god Lehmann put paid to that quick smart. Forget all this rotation and horses for courses rubbish.
> 
> Play the team that just won by 381 runs. It's the best XI we have right now. I guess I didn't want Bailey selected on the back of smashing shitloads of runs in India on very flat decks against questionable attacks. But apart from that, the team is looking pretty set right now.


It wouldn't even be discussed except for the fact that Harris has the knees of a 70 year old...


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

200 partnership, with Clarke and Haddin well on there way to some real nice totals..

Why couldn't this have started with Rogers and Warner?


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

I knew I shouldn't have spoken...


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/13)

And I was just about to say Phillip Tufnell could catch better than these guys.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (6/12/13)

I love partnerships in the lower order and how much it must piss the the fielding side off. Ha.


----------



## brentice (6/12/13)

so what were the scores at the close of play. Eyes dont know this coz i bin working. True story


----------



## Cocko (6/12/13)

brentice said:


> so what were the scores at the close of play. Eyes dont know this coz i bin working. True story


If only you had the internet...


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

Mitchell Johnson is on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimoB (7/12/13)

It's a beautiful thing. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

I predict that this next innings by Australia will be one of the best for a long time........................................jeez its good to be on top of the Poms.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I predict that this next innings by Australia will be one of the best for a long time........................................jeez its good to be on top of the Poms.


And that's why I only gamble with money I don't want.


----------



## SimoB (7/12/13)

Haha, Shame about the early wickets, let's see if Clarke and Warner can make a nice partnership.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocko (7/12/13)

Should have forced the follow on


----------



## SimoB (7/12/13)

Nah, I reckon was smart to rest our bowlers.. so we can smash them in Perth. Only day 3 after all

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## philmud (10/12/13)

Well, the decision not to enforce the follow-on was vindicated. Smashed 'em again! I didn't watch any of the fifth day, but should we be concerned that Johnson only took 1 for? He bowled plenty of overs, and by all reports bowled well. I hope he goes through them like a dose of salts in Perth.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (10/12/13)

Agreed. Pitch will be quick and bouncy. Perfect for mitto. I clearly remember the barmy army singing some song ripping the piss out of him last time they were here. Reckon they might've dropped that one now.


----------



## krausenhaus (10/12/13)

The poms are gonna melt in the 40-degree heat wave Perth is gonna drop on them come Friday.


----------



## philmud (14/12/13)

Well, I take back everything I ever muttered under my breath about Steve Smith. Hopefully they can set a chase of 400 odd and let the quicks loose on them. As a side note, why is Watson still there?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (14/12/13)

Watson, I'd imagine, is on a rather juicy contract from the ***. Seems he's an automatic selection these days. When he's good, he's really good but too often he's out of form or injured. Phil Hughes is making runs for SA. Think he deserves another crack.


----------



## Asha05 (14/12/13)

Watson must have photos of someone.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/12/13)

I was on the Steve Smith overrated bandwagon but his form during the test series in India and the English Ashes showed me that he's the real deal.


----------



## philmud (14/12/13)

Bailey hasn't really impressed either, just doesn't seem confident/comfortable at the crease


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/12/13)

Looks as though watto has found a bit of something.


----------



## Cocko (16/12/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Looks as though watto has found a bit of something.


Something = luck, IMO.

Hope we see the Urn held in the air tonight!

How is the crack? No, not what I am smoking the one in the pitch? Seriously....

Come on boys!


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/12/13)

True, being caught in the deep and then carried over the boundary is very lucky.


----------



## Cocko (16/12/13)

And being still in the team... HAHA!


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/12/13)

Yep. Pay that.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/12/13)

What was Watsons average in England compared to the rest of the team??


----------



## eungaibitter1 (17/12/13)

48 or thereabouts. Second to Clarke. He was probably lucky to be in that side too. Having said that, there is the old cricketing adage that says you're only as good as your last knock.


----------



## philmud (17/12/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Looks as though watto has found a bit of something.


Probably read this thread and pulled his finger out.


----------



## philmud (17/12/13)

C'mon Aussie!! **** yeah the urn returns!


----------



## Josh (18/12/13)

And barring injury, it seems we'll play the same XI for all 5 tests. Consistency is what will bring this side back to the top of world cricket.

Clearly Hughes is the next in. But it would do him some good to spend a few Summers on the outside making runs, much the same as every top line batsman we have had in the last 20 years. Ponting, Hayden, Martyn, S Waugh all got chances as youngsters, then were dropped to improve their games before making a return to the side.

The fact that Watson was never dropped due to poor form means he never felt he had to work on his game. Only on his fitness. Therefore, he still averages 35.93 after 91 innings.

In contrast, Damien Martyn averaged 28.82 after 12 innings. Spent 6 years in the wilderness and came back to improve his average to 46.38 after his 109 innings.

So far Hughes (25yo) averages 32.66 in 49 innings.
Khawaja (27yo today) 25.13 in 17 innings.
Those two have the game to make it back in. And when they do, I predict both will make mountains of runs. But let's hop it's not for a few more years. This current team are playing with the confidence of the old Waugh sides of the late 90s/early 2000s.

Edit: All stats supplied by http://www.howstat.com.au my favourite website right now.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

We were away for xmas.. back last night. Looking forward to a relaxing day watching us bowl....

Morning session; Thought, well I might just do a few things around the house.... Took the dogs for a walk down to the river at lunch, in 38 deg. heat. Got back and thought, I will just have a couple of APA's to cool down and then get to work and BAM! 3 quick wickets.

Man, that is what watching test cricket is all about.

No real input on anything important or how Watto is a twat, just turned my day around.

EAB.



[England Are Bad]


----------



## jlm (28/12/13)

Great afternoon session so far. Johnson's run out was fantastic, and congrats to Lyon for getting a tonne of test wickets. Planting my ass firmly on the couchto soak up the last hour or so.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

Do we wanna see Warner slog it out here or just block till tomorrow?


----------



## Samuel Adams (28/12/13)

I'd like to see him not out at the end of the day. Hit some shots but nothing stupid please !


----------



## bradsbrew (28/12/13)

I'd like to see 0/60 at the end of the day.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

looking good for 'none' for...


Stay strong Warner.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

Be good to mop up tomorrow at 1 for...


----------



## jlm (28/12/13)

I'd be happy with none fer whatever........

Had to wonder with KP's wicket after Swann declared he wasn't accusing him of being arrogant earlier in the week........A long on and a long off and he still backs himself to tonk it over the fence over Lyon's head.....with his team in the spot they are........might be useful to have a top order batsmen to bump up that number we have to chase a bit.......That's the time to put your natural game behind you and slow the game down and get every run on the board, even if they are singles.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (28/12/13)

Thoroughly enjoyed the days play. Johnson's lbw to get Cook was as good as any I've seen. Nathan Lyon-you beauty! A not out Warner hundred tomorrow would cap it all off nicely.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

I would way rather watch us bowl for wickets but look forward to us batting to the win tomorrow....

FARK yes.. what a series!


Jono FTW!


----------



## jyo (28/12/13)

Bloody cricket. After sitting on my arse for a good part of the last three days I am starting to get some "You lazy prick" looks from the missus.

Oh well. Today was a great day of play. Looking forward to swanning on the couch tomorrow, too.

May as well get in the shit properly!


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

So many comments... so many chances to get banned!!

jyo, watch us bat to the win tomorrow... and enjoy.


Then just sit back and relax and eat a massive...

GO AUSSIE!


----------



## jyo (28/12/13)

Mate, we will do it! I have been batting today as well. Though only scored a couple of fours.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

jyo said:


> Though only scored a couple of blisters.


FTFY.


----------



## jyo (28/12/13)

jyo said:


> Though only scored a couple of blisters.


TWSS


----------



## Cocko (28/12/13)

And AHB is back in business...



I mean,

Go PUP, looking to see Warner smash out the score by lunch..

AHEM..


----------



## philmud (29/12/13)

Delicious! Yesterday at lunch time, this test was England's to lose, and they did a bang up job of putting themselves in a position where that is extremely likely. Muppets! 
Still, it's clearly not a batsman's wicket, so I'm not counting chickens just yet. My tip: Aussies will win before stumps today by 4 wickets.


----------



## Parks (29/12/13)

Woot woot 4-0.

Suck it Poms


----------



## brentice (1/1/14)

lets make it 5-0 and send the buggers back all battered and bruised...........Story of trueness


----------



## carniebrew (4/1/14)

Loving day 2 of Sydney so far...poms look completely bamboozled and inept...

Oh and just spotted an ad for the all new Carlton Cold....exciting! Should I nick out now and grab a slab, or hang around in the hope of more wickets?


----------



## thedragon (4/1/14)

It keeps getting worse for the poms. At this rate they'll be all out for 50.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/1/14)

They should have this wrapped up by the end of the day.


----------



## billygoat (5/1/14)

One wicket to go.
Relaxing in the bar, watching the cricket and drinking my 8.5% Duvel clone. 
Dog on my lap, happy days.


----------



## billygoat (5/1/14)

All over, that was quick!


----------



## jlm (5/1/14)

New drinking game for next summer......you have to slam one down every time "brand of cricket" is said by any one one the commentary team.


----------



## billygoat (5/1/14)

jlm said:


> New drinking game for next summer......you have to slam one down every time "brand of cricket" is said by any one one the commentary team.


I'd be pissed by lunch they say it that much.


----------



## philmud (5/1/14)

England (adj) colloquial Australian term meaning "shithouse".
Eg:
"How's your head after all that Pimms, Cobber?"
"Mate, I'm feeling a bit England if the truth be told".


----------



## warra48 (5/1/14)

Congratulations to the Aussies.
Commiserations to the Poms.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/1/14)

What a pizzling!
Great to see some of the Aussie pariahs stick it up all the nay saying couch coaches around the country.

Johnson- can bowl
Clarke- can captain
Warner- can bat
Haddin- can keep and bat.

Also a hearty shout out to Micky Arthur.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

I love watching Johnston. He has that certain look, like Lillee, the " you're fucked " look.


----------



## Cocko (5/1/14)

Best series ever.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (5/1/14)

'ken oath cocko. I loved the last 5-0 but with that team we walloped everyone. Like droopybrew has mentioned, a lot of these players have come in for some criticism. Nothing like sticking it up em!


----------



## Josh (8/1/14)

Great to see a few guys come out and shut up the naysayers. 5-0 a fitting result. Unlike the 0-3 result in England.

Where to from here, both for the Aussie cricket side and this thread? It's no longer 2013, and there won't be an Ashes series for 3.5 years.

The paper talk has Bailey in trouble. But Aussie selectors are pretty conservative and the side just won 5-0. I suspect, barring injury, the same XI will start in South Africa. Hopefully the top order pull their fingers out. RSA won't let the foot off the pedal at 5/140 like the English bowlers did in every match of the series.


----------



## carniebrew (8/1/14)

Josh said:


> <snip>
> Where to from here, both for the Aussie cricket side and this thread? It's no longer 2013, and there won't be an Ashes series for 3.5 years.
> <snip>


Is that right? I thought the next ashes were next year in England: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Ashes_series


----------



## Josh (15/1/14)

carniebrew said:


> Is that right? I thought the next ashes were next year in England: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Ashes_series


Interesting. CA and ECB capitilising on the current popularity of The Ashes.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (15/1/14)

2015 there, 2017 here? Usually four years between home series with the away series in between.

I'd reckon they'll keep the side mainly unchanged.


----------



## mondestrunken (17/12/17)

It hasn't rained in 40+ years in Perth and now England is about to lose and all of a sudden there's a rain delay?


----------

